# Africada sonora [ʤ] ou oclusiva palatal sonora [d]



## Rosing22

Na aula de português de hoje eu li num texto que foi dado pelo professor paulista a palavrinha “desfazer” falando a primeira sílaba com a consonante africada sonora [ʤ], o som vocálico _, e a fricativa palatal surda [ʃ], característico do chiar do sotaque carioca. Então, eu disse [ʤiʃ-]; ou seja, [ʤiʃfazex].

Porem, o professor corrigiu e disse que nessa primeira sílaba não tem [ʤ] nem  senão uma oclusiva palatal sonora [d] e o som vocálico [e], ou seja, [deʃ-].

Eu procurei a palavrinha “desfazer” no meu dicionário Larousse de português e espanhol e também aqui no dicionário português e espanhol de wordrefence e a pronúncia que ambos dicionários mostram é [ʤiʃfazex]. A mesma coisa com “descanso” [ʤiʃkãsu], “desemprego” [ʤizĩpregu], e “desesperar” [ʤizeʃperax].

Eu já sei que a consonante “d” mais a vogal “i” sempre se pronuncia [ʤi] e tem muitos exemplos como “direito” [ʤireitu], “distancia” [ʤiʃtãsja], “adiantar” [aʤiãtax], e “predizer” [preʤizex].

Mas me parece que também tem certos contextos linguísticos (fonéticos) em que “d” mais “e” mais “s” (“des-”) ao principio de uma palavra vira [ʤiʃ-] no sotaque carioca.

E eu falo de certos contextos fonéticos porque já vi que não acontece o mesmo em palavras como desejo [dezeȝu], desde [dɛȝʤi], desertar [dezextax], desenhar [dezeɲax], segundo a pronúncia dos dois dicionários. 

Será que tem a ver com o acento e onde ele cai nas sílabas?

Alguém poderia esclarecer, por favor?

Muito obrigado desde já!_


----------



## Guigo

Rosing22 said:


> Na aula de português de hoje eu li num texto que foi dado pelo professor paulista a palavrinha “desfazer” falando a primeira sílaba com a consonante africada sonora [ʤ], o som vocálico _, e a fricativa palatal surda [ʃ], característico do chiar do sotaque carioca. Então, eu disse [ʤiʃ-]; ou seja, [ʤiʃfazex].
> 
> Porem, o professor corrigiu e disse que nessa primeira sílaba não tem [ʤ] nem  senão uma oclusiva palatal sonora [d] e o som vocálico [e], ou seja, [deʃ-].
> 
> Eu procurei a palavrinha “desfazer” no meu dicionário Larousse de português e espanhol e também aqui no dicionário português e espanhol de wordrefence e a pronúncia que ambos dicionários mostram é [ʤiʃfazex]. A mesma coisa com “descanso” [ʤiʃkãsu], “desemprego” [ʤizĩpregu], e “desesperar” [ʤizeʃperax].
> 
> Eu já sei que a consonante “d” mais a vogal “i” sempre se pronuncia [ʤi] e tem muitos exemplos como “direito” [ʤireitu], “distancia” [ʤiʃtãsja], “adiantar” [aʤiãtax], e “predizer” [preʤizex].
> 
> Mas me parece que também tem certos contextos linguísticos (fonéticos) em que “d” mais “e” mais “s” (“des-”) ao principio de uma palavra vira [ʤiʃ-] no sotaque carioca.
> 
> E eu falo de certos contextos fonéticos porque já vi que não acontece o mesmo em palavras como desejo [dezeȝu], desde [dɛȝʤi], desertar [dezextax], desenhar [dezeɲax], segundo a pronúncia dos dois dicionários.
> 
> Será que tem a ver com o acento e onde ele cai nas sílabas?
> 
> Alguém poderia esclarecer, por favor?
> 
> Muito obrigado desde já!_


_

Estranho que queiram transformar a pronúncia de uma área muito restrita, da cidade do Rio de Janeiro, em padrão para o resto da urbe e para todo o Brasil.

Sou carioca (Tijuca, Zona Norte) e não falo [ʤiʃfazex] (desfazer) ou algo similar. O 'd' é brando, a primeira vogal fica entre 'e' e 'i' e o 's' é mais sibilante; o 'r' pode variar um pouco, conforme o momento. A maioria das pessoas com quem convivo fala assim ou bem próximo. Enfim..._


----------



## Rosing22

Guigo said:


> Sou carioca (Tijuca, Zona Norte) e não falo [ʤiʃfazex] (desfazer) ou algo similar.





Guigo said:


> Sou carioca (Tijuca, Zona Norte) e não falo [ʤiʃfazex] (desfazer) ou algo similar. O 'd' é brando, a primeira vogal fica entre 'e' e 'i' e o 's' é mais sibilante.
> 
> Agradeço a sua resposta, Guigo.
> 
> Deixe me ver se eu entendi.
> 
> Você não fala “desfazer”  [*ʤ**i**ʃ*fazex] senão fala “desfazer”  [*ʤ**e**ʃ*fazex] mesmo?
> 
> Eu tenho apenas interesse na primeira sílaba da palavra. A pronúncia do “r” é um assunto sem importância pra mim aqui.
> 
> Tem outros cariocas no fórum que possam confirmar ou desdizer o que mostram os dicionários?
> 
> Agradeço desde já.


----------



## patriota

Rosing22 said:


> professor paulista [...] [deʃ-].



De que cidade? Santos?


----------



## Guigo

Creio que, no meu socioleto, fica entre  [*d**is*fazex] ou [*des*fazex]. 

Por outro lado, recomendo uma verificação em vídeos da internet de cariocas, provenientes de diversos bairros da cidade: Fernanda Abreu (Zona Sul), Ivan Lins (Tijuca), Fátima Bernardes (Méier), Paulinho da Viola (Madureira), Kid Abelha/Paula Toller (Ilha).

Outros cariocas para serem observados: Tom Jobim, Gonzaguinha, Erasmo Carlos, Cartola, Jorge Mautner, Fernanda Montenegro, Sergio Cabral (pai e filho).


----------



## Rosing22

patriota said:


> De que cidade? Santos?


Não sei de que cidade ele é, patriota, mas vou lhe perguntar.

Peço desculpas. [*ʤ**e**ʃ*fazex] está errado lá acima. Deveria ser [*deʃ*fazex] em comtraposição a [*ʤi**ʃ*fazex].



Guigo said:


> Creio que, no meu socioleto, fica entre [*d**is*fazex] ou [*des*fazex].
> 
> Por outro lado, recomendo uma verificação em vídeos da internet de cariocas, provenientes de diversos bairros da cidade: Fernanda Abreu (Zona Sul), Ivan Lins (Tijuca), Fátima Bernardes (Méier), Paulinho da Viola (Madureira), Kid Abelha/Paula Toller (Ilha).
> 
> Outros cariocas para serem observados: Tom Jobim, Gonzaguinha, Erasmo Carlos, Cartola, Jorge Mautner, Fernanda Montenegro, Sergio Cabral (pai e filho).



Obrigado pelas sugestões, Guigo. 

Vou conferir os vídeos e logo voltarei com as minhas impressões.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

No Oxford Portuguese Dictionary (que registra a pronúncia paulistana) está assim:

desfazer [ʤisfa'zeɾ]
desculpar [ʤiskuw'paɾ]
etc

_Dêsfazer_, _dêsculpar _é coisa de quem fala _futêbol _mesmo,
a chamada de_ spelling pronunciation_ em inglês

Leia aqui:
*Assassinato da língua: “Padrão Globo de qualidade” extermina a voz brasileira *


> Esse ar “civilizado”de apresentadores regionais mereceria um Molière.  Enunciam, sempre sob orientação do fonoaudiólogo, “mê-ní-nô”, “bô-nê-cô”,  enquanto o povo, na história viva da língua, continua com minínu e  bunêcu.





> E mais este “Nóbel” da ortoépia televisiva: de tal maneira mudaram e  mudam até os nomes das cidades nordestinas, que, acreditem, amigos, eu  vi: sabedores que são da tendência regional de transformar o “o” em “u”,  um repórter rebatizou a cidade de Juazeiro na Bahia. Virou JÔ-azeiro! O  que tem lá a sua lógica: se o povo fala jUazeiro, só podia mesmo ser  Jô-azeiro.


----------



## Alandria

aprendiendo argento said:


> No Oxford Portuguese Dictionary (que registra a pronúncia paulistana) está assim:
> 
> Leia aqui:
> *Assassinato da língua: “Padrão Globo de qualidade” extermina a voz brasileira *



No Nordeste raramente uma vogal pretônica tem o som "e" ou "o". É quase sempre "é" ou "ó", quando não "u" ou "i".

No Nordeste, também é comum o "mix" dos dois /bÓhbU'leta/, /biÓlu'gia/. Meu ex-namorado de Juazeiro falava assim.
(sem paciência pra usar símbolos do AFI)


----------



## Rosing22

aprendiendo argento said:


> No Oxford Portuguese Dictionary (que registra a pronúncia paulistana) está assim:
> 
> desfazer [ʤisfa'zeɾ]
> desculpar [ʤiskuw'paɾ]
> 
> Então, agora são três dicionários (Larousse, Wordreference, e Oxford) que registram [ʤi] em palavrinhas como aquelas duas acima.
> 
> Mas o meu professor diz que não dá mesmo com a letra “d” e a letra “e” para a fonética ser [ʤi].
> 
> Será que a transcrição fonética dos dicionários está errada?
> 
> Não acredito mesmo.
> 
> Mas eu gostaria que os falantes nativos de português do fórum, sem importar de que região eles são, dissessem para mim qual forma eles falam, desfazer [ʤisfa'zeɾ] ou desfazer [desfa'zeɾ]? Ou se são cariocas mesmos, desfazer [ʤiʃfazex] ou [deʃfazex]?
> 
> Por favor.
> 
> Obrigado.


----------



## Rosing22

Ah, e, por favor, corrijam os erros na minha escrita se tiver algum. 

Obrigado.


----------



## diego-rj

Moro na Zona Oeste do Rio de Janeiro (Campo Grande) e das palavras que você mencionou, pronuncio assim:

desfazer [ʤiʃfaze]
descanso [ʤiʃkãsu]
desemprego [ʤizĩpregu]
desesperar [dezeʃpera] (com 'e' mesmo)

Mas isso é algo bem solto. Creio que a pronuncia varie entre 'e' e 'i' e algum som entre os dois constantemente.



aprendiendo argento said:


> _Dêsfazer_, _dêsculpar _é coisa de quem fala _futêbol _mesmo,
> a chamada de_ spelling pronunciation_ em inglês


Acho que não, hein. Isso poderia valer para coisas como "naiscer" ao invés de "nacer", mas a troca de e/i é bem natural.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

diego-rj said:


> Acho que não, hein. Isso poderia valer para coisas como "naiscer" ao invés de "nacer", mas a troca de e/i é bem natural.



dêskúwpá


----------



## Rosing22

diego-rj said:


> Moro na Zona Oeste do Rio de Janeiro (Campo Grande) e das palavras que você mencionou, pronuncio assim:
> 
> desfazer [ʤiʃfaze]
> descanso [ʤiʃkãsu]
> desemprego [ʤizĩpregu]
> 
> Então, os dicionários não estão errados.
> E você poderia confirmar, diego-rj, se alguns outros falantes cariocas, além de você, falam essas palavrinhas assim mesmo?
> Muito grato.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Rosing22 said:


> Muito grato.



http://www.forvo.com/word/desfazer/


----------



## Casmurro

Rosing22 said:


> aprendiendo argento said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Oxford Portuguese Dictionary (que registra a pronúncia paulistana) está assim:
> 
> Mas eu gostaria que os falantes nativos de português do fórum, sem importar de que região eles são, dissessem para mim qual forma eles falam, desfazer [ʤisfa'zeɾ] ou desfazer [desfa'zeɾ]? Ou se são cariocas mesmos, desfazer [ʤiʃfazex] ou [deʃfazex]?
> 
> Por favor.
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ʤisfa'zeɾ]
Click to expand...


----------



## diego-rj

Rosing22 said:


> E você poderia confirmar, diego-rj, se alguns outros falantes cariocas, além de você, falam essas palavrinhas assim mesmo?
> Muito grato.


Bom, não fico reparando muito isso. Mas vou pedir para minha mãe e uns amigos pronunciarem essas palavras para verificar.


----------



## Hagafiero

> Mas o meu professor diz que não dá mesmo com a letra “d” e a letra “e” para a fonética ser [ʤi].


Essa proposição é falsa. O exemplo mais trivial é a palavra "de", que é falada [ʤi].
Sou de Minas Gerais é falo [ʤisfɐze]. Na verdade, isso é se estiver falando devagar ou com ênfase, porque na fala normal é [dsfɐze]. Sei que no Rio de Janeiro também é assim porque vi um vídeo do Porta dos Fundos no qual se fala "dizer" várias vezes como "dzê". (Se quiser ouvir, está neste vídeo a 1:24). Li na Wikipédia que esse fenômeno (dis > ds) acontece em todos os dialetos do português.

Como já disseram aqui, o prefixo "des" em geral só se fala como [des] se a pessoa estiver lendo um texto em voz alta, influenciada pela forma de escrever. É o caso de repórteres de televisão e é também o caso das pessoas do Forvo.com, razão pela qual não recomendo esse site para ouvir uma pronúncia natural.

Outro caso em que o D antes de E vira [ʤ] é em palavras como "bombardear" (falo [bõbɐɦʤia].

Sei que também no sul de Portugal "des-" e falado como "dis-", por causa deste trecho do Formulário Ortográfico de 1911: 

A confusão entre _es e is mais freqùente, e que dá margem a inúmeros erros de ortografia, ocorre com os prefixos des- e dis-. É usualíssimo ver-se escrito destribuição, por exemplo. Cumpre advertir que o valor dêstes dois prefixos, *assim confundidos na pronúncia meridional*, é diverso:des-, é privativo, dis- indica «repartição, divisão». Escreveremos pois destinto com e, de destingir, de tingir, distinto com i de distinguir, e assim tambêm dispersar, discrição (que se não deve confundir com descrição, de descrever), discórdia, discorrer, etc.

_


----------



## Rosing22

diego-rj said:


> Bom, não fico reparando muito isso. Mas vou pedir para minha mãe e uns amigos pronunciarem essas palavras para verificar.



Obrigado, diego-rj
Você já pediu pra eles pronunciarem as palavras?
Posso dar uma sugestão?
É melhor que você não peça pra eles dizerem as palavrinhas isoladamente e não diga pra eles que você quer prestar atenção à pronúncia deles nessas palavras porque é muito provável que vão ficar reparando muito a pronúncia e então vão pronunciá-las de um jeitinho que eles acham é o “mais correto”. 
Sabe o que eu quero dizer? É melhor que eles pronunciem as palavras do jeito que eles as pronunciam no dia a dia.
Seria uma boa ideia se você lhes pedisse ler uma frase que contenha a palavra. Então, você pode pedir pra eles lerem as frases abaixo em voz alta pra você ouvir como é que eles dizem-nas:
a.    Teu amor me desfaz.
b.    Quando descanso? Descanso no amor. (_Madre Teresa de Calcuta)_
c.    O desemprego afeta a economia do pais.
Ou você pode criar a suas próprias frases mesmo.
Mas se você já pediu pra eles, esqueça então.
Muito obrigado!


----------



## Rosing22

Hagafiero said:


> (Se quiser ouvir, está neste vídeo a 1:24). Li na Wikipédia que esse fenômeno (dis > ds) acontece em todos os dialetos do português.
> 
> É "dzê" mesmo!!! Interessante! Que legal!
> 
> Muito grato, Hagafiero.
> 
> Então, eu vou continuar a dizer [ʤiʃfazeR]


----------



## ZangiefZangado

Sou carioca e concordo com todas as opções que o Rosing22 deu no primeiro post. Discordo plenamente do Guigo.
De fato, não existe sotaque "errado". Mas se o Guigo se diz carioca da gema, na verdade ele soa como um nordestino, o que seria mt estranho.
Só para reiterar: [ʤiʃfazex] ou [ʤiʃfaze] - Uso as duas formas, depende do meu dia.


----------



## Guigo

Há realmente um sotaque modernoso, no Rio, que fica parecendo aquele personagem do Agildo Ribeiro: "pocho ishclarechê; isclarecherei." Deve ser influência da TV ou da cultura praiana ou do Romário... vai saber!

De qualquer forma, alguém querendo saber como eu falo, procurem no YouTube pelo canal de _Guigo Barros Filho_.


----------



## jay jaw

Alandria said:


> No Nordeste raramente uma vogal pretônica tem o som "e" ou "o". É quase sempre "é" ou "ó", quando não "u" ou "i".
> 
> No Nordeste, também é comum o "mix" dos dois /bÓhbU'leta/, /biÓlu'gia/. Meu ex-namorado de Juazeiro falava assim.
> (sem paciência pra usar símbolos do AFI)


eu pronuncio bɔ̈hbɔ̈let_ɐ, essa vogal ɔ̈ é um som de um Ó misturado com o schwa Ə, pronunciar o som Ó soaria muito estranho, isso também acontece com os Es átonos ex: a palavra celular eu pronuncio-a como Cɜłuläh ou Cɜłläh, essa vogal ɜ é um som de um É misturado com um schwa Ə._


----------



## Ari RT

Nasci no sudeste, portanto não tenho o ouvido vacinado contra as particularidades do sotaque nordestino. Noto-as todas. Morei 14 anos no nordeste, convivendo com todas as classes sociais, e fui conhecer biÓlu'gia na caricatura que as novelas fazem do sotaque baiano. O que na vida real se ouve por aqui é o que refere jay jaw.
Ressalve-se que há muitos sotaques no nordeste. As fricativas pernambucanas são bem características, por exemplo, bem como o ritmo das frases alagoanas e baianas. No entanto, no que toca às vogais de sílabas fracas, a variação é pequena. Os baianos abrem essas vogais mais que a média. Mas não tanto quanto a cantora Simone, outra caricatura. "Sou fÉÉÉÉÉÉliz" é algo que até pode existir nas ruas, mas, se existe, eu nunca observei.


----------



## jay jaw

Ari RT said:


> Nasci no sudeste, portanto não tenho o ouvido vacinado contra as particularidades do sotaque nordestino. Noto-as todas. Morei 14 anos no nordeste, convivendo com todas as classes sociais, e fui conhecer biÓlu'gia na caricatura que as novelas fazem do sotaque baiano. O que na vida real se ouve por aqui é o que refere jay jaw.
> Ressalve-se que há muitos sotaques no nordeste. As fricativas pernambucanas são bem características, por exemplo, bem como o ritmo das frases alagoanas e baianas. No entanto, no que toca às vogais de sílabas fracas, a variação é pequena. Os baianos abrem essas vogais mais que a média. Mas não tanto quanto a cantora Simone, outra caricatura. "Sou fÉÉÉÉÉÉliz" é algo que até pode existir nas ruas, mas, se existe, eu nunca observei.


concordo!


----------

